# Fighting bucks and separation issues



## Tallistrailblzr (Aug 10, 2015)

I hope that we get a new area fenced for just the boys soon, but they both became mature at the same time and are now forever head butting each other until their heads bleed. Is this normal? I thought you could keep two bucks together that were raised together their whole life. They are 6 months old. We currently have all the females in one pen and the two bucks in another.

The only thing I can figure is we sent one buck off to breed for our neighbors. He was gone a month. Now that he is back, the trouble has started. We thought about selling one of the bucks and then the one we keep will be the herd sire as well as the only buck on the property. Maybe that would calm him down??


----------



## Riverside Fainters (Feb 6, 2013)

They are establishing dominance... They may still "fight" but eventually one will be top dog


----------



## Tallistrailblzr (Aug 10, 2015)

Okay great thanks. I figured that may be the case. I am surprised since they faint so easily that they don't faint after they take a blow from each other, but they dont!


----------



## Riverside Fainters (Feb 6, 2013)

They may! I know mine occasionally do


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

If one oe both bucks were out breeding, they are still in rut. Give them a good bath and put vicks vaper rub on their noses. 
It is best to get them to settle down and get out of major rut mode first before putting them together. Make sure they are cleaned up. But if you cannot separate them for a while then try a bath and moving them away from the does. 

They can smell the Does on each other so they are fighting for the does and dominance. Washing all the major smell off of them, will help and cool them down. Don't share a fence line with the does, the farther away the better.

Sometimes hosing them down if they get started again helps.


----------



## ShireRidgeFarm (Sep 24, 2015)

When I introduced my original buck to my new buck this winter, they fought _a lot. _I would keep separating them from each other because I was afraid one of them was going to get hurt, but every time I put them back together they would start their fighting all over again. Finally, I left them together for an entire day and they fought each other for most of it - after that, though, they were best buddies, snuggling up together at night and following each other in the field.


----------



## Crazy4Goats (Jul 18, 2015)

Riverside Fainters said:


> They are establishing dominance... They may still "fight" but eventually one will be top dog


Yeah. My goats established dominance bit still butt each other into the wall violently! Lol. They knock off the other goat's scurrs


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

Like all goats when they are in a herd, they will fight until they figure who is leader. I have 3 bucks together, all 3 mature. The Mancha came here 4 years ago at 2 weeks of age. The Nigerian came here late last summer as a mature buck who had been used for breeding. The Nubian came here 6 weeks ago as a 2 year old.

I put the Mancha and the Nigie outside together after being in the barn all winter in separate stalls . They fought and the Nigie became the winner. (Mancha had some scurs that got cracked and were sore).

Once the Nubian was off quarantine (2 weeks ago) I put him out with the other 2. The Mancha and the Nigie decided the Nub was a doe and kept trying to breed him. They finally decided who was who in their little herd and are now mostly getting along. They still push each other around at feeding time or when I am in the pen, but they do bed down together at night.


----------



## rapslp (Jun 20, 2016)

HI I have 2 withers they are brothers and 6 months old. Jake keeps butting his brother Albert in the side. I understand the dominance thing but it seems a little rough and Albert lets out a whine when Jake hits him. Albert doesn't go back after him. I don't want Jake to hurt Albert. I put Jake in time out and he seemed to be a bit mellower when I let him out. Any help with a cure for this would be great.
Thanks
Sue :sigh:


----------

